# انتاج وفلزات



## ali_alashery (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أريد معرفة الفرق بين هندسة الانتاج وهندسة الفلزات أو بمعنى اخر .. ما الاختلاف بين مهام مهندس الانتاج ومهام مهندس الفلزات
لاني شايف انهم متشابهين لدرجة كبيرة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mfmas (10 مايو 2010)

عسى يساعدونك


----------



## ali_alashery (10 مايو 2010)

أتمنى والله


----------



## ali_alashery (21 مايو 2010)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ابو غازي (27 مايو 2010)

بما انه لا يوجد رد فساكتب و صوبونى اذا لم اصب
مش متشابهين و لا حاجة لكن السوق بيحكم على مهندس الفلزات انه يشتغل انتاج لانه ليس له شغل الا فى الشركات الكبيرة
مهندس الانتاج هو الذى يدير خط الانتاج من وضع طريقة تصنيع المنتج و طريقة سيرها فى خط الانتاج على الماكينات المختلفة و وضع خطة الانتاج حسب سحب السوق من المنتج و هكذا . . .
لكن مهندس الفلزات يدخل فى البنية الداخلية للمنتج من اختيار نوع السبيكة التى تفى بالغرض المراد استخدام المنتج فيه و متابعة الخصائص مجهريا حسب علم الميتالورجى و كذلك طرق المعالجة الحرارية و متابعتها مجهريا و ميكانيكيا بالاختبارات الاتلافية و اللا اتلافية اذا وجد و ايضا فى السباكة نفس الموضوع 
و بالطبع لا يوجد معامل فى شركة صغيرة او متوسطة فيلزم ان يكون الشغل عالى اى فى شركة كبيرة ذات انتاج عالمى و هذه مشكلة مهندسى الفلزات فى العالم النامى سواء الوطن العربى او غيره 
المنتشر الان هو ndt و هذا ليس من صميم اختصاصنا و يشترك معنا فيه مهندسين الانتاج. . . او ان نعمل جنبا الى جنب مع مهندسى الانتاج و نستغل خلفيتنا فى علم المواد بجانب الخبرة العملية المكتسبة من الواقع العملى الى ان تسنح الفرصة فى مختبر او مكان مناسب


----------



## ali_alashery (12 يوليو 2010)

ابو غازي قال:


> بما انه لا يوجد رد فساكتب و صوبونى اذا لم اصب
> مش متشابهين و لا حاجة لكن السوق بيحكم على مهندس الفلزات انه يشتغل انتاج لانه ليس له شغل الا فى الشركات الكبيرة
> مهندس الانتاج هو الذى يدير خط الانتاج من وضع طريقة تصنيع المنتج و طريقة سيرها فى خط الانتاج على الماكينات المختلفة و وضع خطة الانتاج حسب سحب السوق من المنتج و هكذا . . .
> لكن مهندس الفلزات يدخل فى البنية الداخلية للمنتج من اختيار نوع السبيكة التى تفى بالغرض المراد استخدام المنتج فيه و متابعة الخصائص مجهريا حسب علم الميتالورجى و كذلك طرق المعالجة الحرارية و متابعتها مجهريا و ميكانيكيا بالاختبارات الاتلافية و اللا اتلافية اذا وجد و ايضا فى السباكة نفس الموضوع
> ...



شاكر جدا ليك على المعلومات المفيدة 

بس حضرتك قولت ان مهندسين الفلزات بيضطر يشتغل انتاج ... طب ازاي تكون الاختبارات واللحام من اختصاص مهندس الانتاج 
مين اللي بشتغل شغل مين ... انتاج يشتغل فلزات ...و للا فلزات انتاج .... لان مهندس فلزات على ما اعتقد ملوش علاقة بخط الانتاج والكلام دة ... وفي نفس الوقت مهندس انتاج المفروض انو بياخد كورسات في الاختبارات عكس فلزات اللي بيدرسها في الكلية 
ونفس الحكاية في موضوع السبائك
وشكرا ...............


----------

